# Pictures of frontosas



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my fonts


----------



## mbovinet (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice looking Burundi. I'm surprised that those labs aren't luch yet


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

They have been together since i got the fonts couple of years ago


----------



## aquaBANG (May 7, 2008)

what else do you have in there. And how big is your tank?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice burundi. Do the labs nip fins at all?


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah , how big is the tank? what is in there?


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

The tank is 5ft holds around 350 litres. Nah no nipping of fins all is good get along fine. Just some catfish and a silver shark that i have for years but i have no where else to put it but everything runs smooth.


----------



## Maddog (Nov 7, 2008)

cool, i love when i hear about odd mixes working out!


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

They have been in that tank together for nearly three years now and no problems at all


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

I have 2 labs in my tank along with 2 fronts, and they are doing just fine.....


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

After 4 years and changing their diet and getting lots of advice my fronnies finally bred for me. My female had been holding for 27 days so thought the time had to come to strip her. She had 20 fry for her first mouthful which i thought was pretty good so here are some photos.


----------



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

congrats on the fry....they are awesome! I hope mine do that some day, approaching 3 years. What did you switch the diet to? Maybe I need to do that. I use NLS and veggie flakes and brine shrimp every once in a while.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Great pictures!


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Shouldnt be too far away then. I feed them NLS and Brine Shrimp then also starting given them mysis and krill and doing weekly to fortnighty water changes. Good luck with it


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Here are some more pictures sorry for the poor quailty as they were taken on my phone. I didnt have my mate this time with his camera to do awesome photos like the fry ones.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Very cool that your girl held so well for the first time. How are the fry doing?


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah was good she looked after them well the fry are going great in a grow out tank will put some photos up of the fry when i get the chance


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

CUGERG, that front looks awesome with that huge head!

How old is he/she?


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey thanks

He is my alpha male he would be between 3 and 4 years olds they just bred again last night now they have the hang of it


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

cugerg said:


> Hey thanks
> 
> He is my alpha male he would be between 3 and 4 years olds they just bred again last night now they have the hang of it


So what have you been feeding them? I have been giving mine NLS.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

I feed NLS aswell but also frozen brine shrimp and mysis and doing 50% water changes fortnightly


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

We need some pictures of that first batch of fry!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

That is awesome! That is special when you can get a front to hold to the fry stage.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah its great she holding again now which is good hopefully the mouthfuls get bigger. I will get some pictures up this week of the fry.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

There is pictures on the first page of this post when i first stripped the female but will get some new ones this week *** got a broken leg atm so i will try my best peoples


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

As requested here are some pictures of my frontosa fry that are about 7 weeks old now.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Your fry look great! Nice blue, and perfect stripes. Getting big and healthy. Do you have any buyers lined up?


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks kriskm

No havent advertised or anything yet was going to wait until a bit bigger.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

I cleaned and rescaped my tank yesterday and added my Fx5 to my frontosa tank. Not the best picture as i took it on my phone


----------



## brettferris009 (Nov 10, 2010)

they look awesome mate. im in the process of setting a frontosa tank. so hard trying to find buyers of my cichlids. the local shop cant take them cos theyre too big.

keep up the great work


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

I know what you mean about not taking them cause of their size> One local gave me $15each for my fronnies about 4cm went in there a few days later and on the tank normally $70 on special for $40 haha.


----------



## Mr Mbuna (Nov 16, 2007)

Now thats what I call a hump! Congrats on the fry - patience is vital with frontosas.


----------



## brettferris009 (Nov 10, 2010)

lol yea its a joke. they wana give me a half of what they sell it for. looks like i wont be getting any fronnies untill i can find private buyers.


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome stuff....!!!!

I got 4 fronts. Largest one of them is just just 6". Hope someday I will find myself in the same great situation when my fish will breed and have big humps/head.


----------

